# Health Insurance



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all!

Anyone have hints about good cyprus Health Insurance companies? It should be cheaper to use a Cyprus one instead of a foreign


Greetings

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Interlife on the main Debenhams roundabout.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Interlife on the main Debenhams roundabout.


I found the homepage but it is a strange mix of English and Greek. Do you know if they have an english one

INTERLIFE Insurance Co Ltd - ?????? ??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> I found the homepage but it is a strange mix of English and Greek. Do you know if they have an english one
> 
> INTERLIFE Insurance Co Ltd - ?????? ??????


interesting article about Interlife

Financialmirror.com News - Insurance boss Kontominas sets sights on InterLife Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I found the homepage but it is a strange mix of English and Greek. Do you know if they have an english one
> 
> INTERLIFE Insurance Co Ltd - ?????? ??????


Pitsa is the owner and this is another website I have found which is in English
About us :: Pitsas Insurance - www.pitsasinsurance.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Pitsa is the owner and this is another website I have found which is in English
> About us :: Pitsas Insurance - www.pitsasinsurance.com


Is Healthinsurance mandatory on Cyprus like here in Germany?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Is Healthinsurance mandatory on Cyprus like here in Germany?


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the english version of the interlife site

INTERLIFE Insurance Co Ltd - Home


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

zin said:


> Here's the english version of the interlife site
> 
> INTERLIFE Insurance Co Ltd - Home


Hi!
If you go on some page you will see that most is in Greek


Unfortunatly

Anders


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm so it does. 

The get a quote button says "under construction" in any case.

The Limassol branch on that website (which is PM Nikolaou) is +35725589777. I think it was Limassol you were moving to?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Anyone have hints about good cyprus Health Insurance companies? It should be cheaper to use a Cyprus one instead of a foreign
> 
> ...


Do you want cheaper or better coverage? The Cyprus insurance policies don't cover very much. If you are going to be here only part of the year I would check out all options.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

theresoon said:


> Do you want cheaper or better coverage? The Cyprus insurance policies don't cover very much. If you are going to be here only part of the year I would check out all options.


I would go for a basic private one. I still feel quite ok for my age. We will stay all year after a year of double living

But I will look in to many alternatives.

Thanks

Anders


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I have (aparently) great health cover from ethniki. However, i looked at the policy and it doesn't really cover anything and is full of get out clauses... for example im supposed to have the best dental cover BUT...

1 - DOes not cover any kind of cosmetic dentistry - Even if this is to restore or repaire damage
2 - root canals need xray proof
3 - 1 visit and 1 clean a year will be 70% covered
4 - no more than 800 euros per year in costs..

Crap!! 

ALso childhood immunisations - not covered
Pregnancy care in first year - not covered

It then goes on to list pretty much every possible condition with a maximum amount of cover.. in most cases it doesnt top 5k.. God help you if you had a perminant medacal issue that required regular treatment. 

Honestly it makes the NHS look wonderful and if i got something nasty i think i would have to return to the UK to spend some of those taxes i have paid for 15 years


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have (aparently) great health cover from ethniki. However, i looked at the policy and it doesn't really cover anything and is full of get out clauses... for example im supposed to have the best dental cover BUT...
> 
> ...


What does this "great" cover cost you per month?


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well it costs me 40 Euros but i believe my company subsidise at least another 40 euros ontop of that.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Zeebo as you are working your employers should be paying social for you.
This means you can use the government hospitals.
If you got 'something nasty' it is worth bearing in mind that Cyprus has the highest cancer survival rate in the world. Britain comes in at number 14.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...-cyprus-has-highest-cancer-survival-rate.html


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Well it costs me 40 Euros but i believe my company subsidise at least another 40 euros ontop of that.


40 euros is very cheap. My hubby and I pay over 1000 per year for both of us with an 800 euro excess. We took this out to cover us for any major illness as we would prefer private treatment for anything serious. Also because it covers us for going abroad for treatment if the best treatment for whatever we have is not available in Cyprus.
This also covers us for annual health checks, blood tests, etc. The blood tests are very comprehensive and look for cancer markers in ths blood as well as other things. This means that any cancers would hopefully be caught early.
Having said all that as we also qualify for using the general hospital we choose to use it wherever possible and my hubby is currently in Paphos General for a minor operation (He will be going to theatre in about an hour from now)


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> 40 euros is very cheap. My hubby and I pay over 1000 per year for both of us with an 800 euro excess. We took this out to cover us for any major illness as we would prefer private treatment for anything serious. Also because it covers us for going abroad for treatment if the best treatment for whatever we have is not available in Cyprus.
> This also covers us for annual health checks, blood tests, etc. The blood tests are very comprehensive and look for cancer markers in ths blood as well as other things. This means that any cancers would hopefully be caught early.
> Having said all that as we also qualify for using the general hospital we choose to use it wherever possible and my hubby is currently in Paphos General for a minor operation (He will be going to theatre in about an hour from now)


Which company do you use?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I just saw an ad by Gan Direct for Health Insurance.

All the Cyprus policies that I have seen are like the one Zeebo mentions. 40e is not cheap if you get nothing in return. I would rather pay 1000pa and get some real coverage. Also, if you work you are not entitled to free general hospital unless your income is below a certain level and then you have to keep renewing your card- with proof of income and kids at school each time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Which company do you use?


we use pitsa at interlife


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> we use pitsa at interlife


You mean Pitsas the insurance agents acting on behalf of Interlife?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> we use pitsa at interlife


our Interlife policy is like Zeebos. Maybe private plans are better than company ones.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> You mean Pitsas the insurance agents acting on behalf of Interlife?


Yes


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Yes


So you have an Interlife policy, because i see a Medi policy on their website?


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Anyone have hints about good cyprus Health Insurance companies? It should be cheaper to use a Cyprus one instead of a foreign
> 
> ...


Hi,

I use Cosmos health insurance and pay 180 euros per month for 2 adults and 3 children. This covers everything right down to prescriptions and they have no problems paying out on time etc. You can find their number on the net.

Lou


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> If you go on some page you will see that most is in Greek
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to the link I gave you for Pitsa who is an interlife agent you will see it is in English.
Co-incidentally we were there two days ago about our insurance, shes really nice.
We pay 110 euros per month and it covers us for up to 2million pounds.
That includes going abroad for any treatment which is not available in Cyprus.
It also includes a free health check every year.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Can i mention Topquotes in Paphos, they are an insurance broker - they do look at medical policies (i donlt have one through them). maybe worth a chat or an enquiry 26 27 28 24


----------

